# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Melatonin in the morning?!

## maybe

Hi everyone! Has anyone tried taking melatonin in the morning after 4-6 hours of sleep? What is the effect?
I just want to see what effect on my lucid  dreams. Maybe someone has already tried to take it in the morning? Alone or with other substances (coffee, galantamine, etc.)
Thanks in advance :smiley: 
Sorry if the subject somewhere already)

----------


## maybe

Anyone?  :smiley:

----------


## WinRic

Ninja has a guide stickied for most lucid aids, for melatonin says that you should take it several hours before bed

this page has most aids listed.

----------


## LucidInvader

I take this at school for no reason apparent to me. I've been taking it more so aswell, I think it may be that I kinda have an overstock of melatonin I'm not using.

----------


## SouledIn

Morning will not work, however, using the method where you get up 2.5 hours or so before u would naturally get up, stay up for an hour, then go back to sleep, u'd want the melatonin really to kick in when you go back to sleep, which would be 1.5 hours before u want to wake up, so, you'll just need to wake up twice, once for a couple minutes 5.5 hours before u want to wake up to pop the pill, then 3 hours later, to stay up for a n hour.

So you want your REM time and the melatonin time to peak at the same time perhaps.

Which means you will have to stay awake for an hour some how while the melatonin is peaking haha if you use the wbtb method.

Otherwise, just wake up couple hours into sleep, pop it, go back to bed.

----------


## IAmCoder

Tryptophan (the pre-cursor seratonin (the pre-cursor to melatonin)) would make more sense in the morning.

----------


## maybe

Thanks for your answers!!  :smiley:

----------


## KushyBear

I've taken it in the morning before. I'm usually only able to fall back asleep for about an hour, but I have had a lucid doing this.

----------

